
Why is twitter popular? - mattcarbone

======
mattcarbone
Is there something I'm missing here?

It seems like there is nothing there that is not already a feature in another
site/service.

------
run4yourlives
Is it? I've never used it. Nobody I know has either.

------
andre
Everybody is using myspace and facebook

------
ivan
... is twitter popular?

------
master54
er. is twitter popular? No one except the techcrunchers are using it. None of
my friends are using it

